# Good, Cheap Tp



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

This has probably been covered a hundred times - I've been buying different brands of toilet paper for the last few months, looking for useable stuff for less than the RV specific products. 
Success - Best Choice Premium big rolls, distributed by Associated Wholesale Grocers, disintegrates immediately when wetted. It even works pretty well where it has to...









Sluggo


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm not familiar with that distributor.







Where are you buying it?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What, Brawny paper towels aren't good enough for ya...









Seriously, I just buy mine from a local outdoor store. They always seem to have plenty in stock.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

As long as it works where it has to thats good enough for me

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The biodegradeable factor is probably more important to me then the price...

Its important that you get toilet paper that is specifically designed to break up easily in the holding tank so you are not stuck with goobs of "paper mache" clogging your pipes as it dries into a hardened mass ....

so the pennies you save in toilet paper is lost by the hours of trying to unclog a system...

just my .02... but thats why I normally stick with the RV specific Toilet paper ...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OUr dealer advised that any "Septic System TP" is fine for the TT. As we (most of NH, for that matter) is on Septic, that means our "house brand" is fine.... and Grocery store prices are a whole lot lower than RV stores


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Hear you on that 1 wolfie! Sam's club once a month for us.

C-Mac


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Can you use old CW catalogs in a pinch?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Can you use old CW catalogs in a pinch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose that falls into the "Right to Choose" catagory


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> > Can you use old CW catalogs in a pinch?
> ...


Remember to remove the staples first!

C-Mac


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

madmaccm said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > W4DRR said:
> ...


That's why it hurt so much!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I prefer the RV specific stuff, about 00 grit.

Reverie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> OUr dealer advised that any "Septic System TP"


Personally, I wouldn't take a chance on any TP that is normally used in your septic. A septic tank is a lot different than the TT blank tank. i.e., microbes that eat sh**.

Just my two cents, however.

I'm sticking with Ghosty, and using RV specific TP. (that doesn't sound quite right, does it?)









Mark


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

If your in a pinch, Coffee filters. No pun intended. An old college trick.

Beerman


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

My wife just brought home our first pack of TT toilet paper. That really upset me... It made me realize that I couldn't just steal the CG rolls anymore. Darn, that stuff was always so nice and soft.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Scott single ply. Labeled septic system safe (read the fine print on the back). Still working on the jumbo pack we bought at Wal-Mart 2 years ago. Way cheaper than the "RV" stuff and works fine.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Beerman said:


> If your in a pinch, Coffee filters. No pun intended. An old college trick.
> 
> Beerman
> [snapback]104734[/snapback]​


I won't try that again. The coffee grounds were too rough









Except for the roll my kid dropped in the toilet, we just don't go through that much TP for weekend use to warrant saving a buck on anything other than the RV stuff.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Scott single ply. Labeled septic system safe (read the fine print on the back). Still working on the jumbo pack we bought at Wal-Mart 2 years ago. Way cheaper than the "RV" stuff and works fine.
> [snapback]104740[/snapback]​


Yep



> A septic tank is a lot different than the TT blank tank. i.e., microbes that eat sh**.


Not posturing as a TT pro, but have lived with septic systems all my life (and - darn it - that just seems to have been a VERY long time







). The "septic TP" will not turn into paper mache - it breaks down just fine.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Scott TP, it is cheap and breaks down. The roll lasts longer than the RVTP rolls do.
Actually I read in Trailer Life that Scott TP broke up quicker than RVTP when tested. Whatever you do, do not use Charmin- it doesn't break down at all none! Did that once when we ran out and borrowed some from a friend in a pop-up that was using a people powered dumping toilet. Never ever again will I do that.

Linda


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Here I sit in the Legal Dept at the world headquarters of a global corporation .... discussing the features and benefits of toilet paper with - dare I say it - total strangers (well, not really - but you get my point). There are times when reality flashes across the screen and its just too damn funny!

Sure makes the day under this circus tent more fun!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

gone campin said:


> Scott TP, it is cheap and breaks down. The roll lasts longer than the RVTP rolls do.
> Actually I read in Trailer Life that Scott TP broke up quicker than RVTP when tested. Whatever you do, do not use Charmin- it doesn't break down at all none! Did that once when we ran out and borrowed some from a friend in a pop-up that was using a people powered dumping toilet. Never ever again will I do that.
> 
> Linda
> ...


Oh, if you re sitting on the toilet and its all there is available.........yes you will


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I still think it's funny that many on here are $50 grand into their TV and Trailer yet dedicate two pages to saving a buck on toilet paper.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

campmg said:


> I still think it's funny that many on here are $50 grand into their TV and Trailer yet dedicate two pages to saving a buck on toilet paper.
> [snapback]104823[/snapback]​


Need to figure out how to pay for it somehow


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, you didn't think I was going to let 23 posts on a topic as divisive as this go by unchallenged did ya?









Gotta agree with Ghosty on this one... I'll pay a little extra... Alright, I'll pay A LOT EXTRA for my RV tp, if it saves me having to clear a clogged black tank line or valve!

Maybe it's just me, but that's one think I just don't like mucking about with.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

RVtp here, it is worth the extra costs to prevent a problem.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Now I have only been camping for one year but....

We were out 2 full weeks, about 3 long weekends and 3 overnighters....two adults, one 15 yo girl and a 6 yo son, had friends with us for a couple of the nights and extra family members for a couple of the long weekends....

We didn't use the whole pack of RVTP....

It isn't that much more money and I don't want to have to clean out a clog......

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm with "Cowbell", er...CA Jim. Scott TP works great, and dissolves rapidly.

Just give it the old water/jar test.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

The key seems to be to look for the "septic safe" label; it is usually found on single ply papers. All the "septic safe" label means is that the stuff breaks down easily. I tried, specifically, the water test on several varieties of Charmin and the stuff, even after five days, was still clumpy. The Best Choice is distributed by Associated Wholesale Grocers.

http://www.awginc.com/about/location/location.htm

We buy the brand at most any grocery store in the distribution area. The Scotts works fine, too, but we already knew that - right?

I guess we all have our areas of expertise, and unfortunately, s__t is mine. I worked as everything from WWTP operator to laboratory supervisor to WWTP director. IOW, everyting from crawling through the mains to suit and tie. The composition of the paper is not significant as far as the treatment plant goes. There are many more classes of "stuff" coming down the pike doing far more damage and causing more troubles than TP. 
Keeping it clean, I have found, in the screening device, 2 x 4's, money up to $50 bills, lots of syringes, paint brushes, whole fish, even a cut-up mattress. No diamonds, though.

It is my perfesshunul opinion that the septic safe and RV tp is the same thing - other than price... sunny

Sluggo


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Greatblu said:


> My wife just brought home our first pack of TT toilet paper. That really upset me... It made me realize that I couldn't just steal the CG rolls anymore. Darn, that stuff was always so nice and soft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing stopping you from a long stroll in the woods with a nice SOFT roll of TP in one hand and a shovel in the other.


----------

